# First Time Gigging Last Night Nov.9



## SpinFisher (Oct 21, 2007)

Rigged up a light and gave it a try last night. First went out and checked the Destin jettys...Too rough with wind/current to do anything. Then worked the shoreline on the west end of Destin bridge...quite a few dead fish on the bottom from the redtide still and didnt see no flatties there either. Continued west and looked around the coast guard station...there was another boat there gigging so decided to let him have that area. Then went to west side of coast guard and poled down shoreline towards Fort Walton. Checked out the grass flats with nothing in site. Decided to turn around and head back toward Destin close to shore and finally spotted one in about a foot of water. After Landing it i continued down the shore but did'nt see any more. Was out from 5:30 till 10. 










about 21" but scale was broke so didnt weigh it


----------



## JOHNJOHN205 (Oct 2, 2007)

nice flounder


----------



## FlounderAssassin (Sep 28, 2007)

1 is always better then none!!!!


----------



## parrothead (Oct 1, 2007)

That is a stud flounder !!!!!!!

Scott


----------



## Fishermon (Oct 19, 2007)

Beautiful.!!!!....21 incher ....big meal right there...is your dog seen/sniff a flounder before?I bet he has..but this time he' saying....... "look at the size of that thing".......look at his paw....thanks for the report.


----------



## Midnight Rider (Sep 30, 2007)

That is a nice flounder. You say that is your first one ever?????? If only they could all be that big. Oh and welcome to the forum.:clap:clap


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

Nice flounder







Welcome to the addiction.


----------



## hewes22 (Oct 4, 2007)

thats a fine one


----------

